# 50 impressions of grey NSFW



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

NSFW NSFA

[yt]iqkNYfKZV6s[/yt]


----------



## Validuz (Dec 11, 2012)

Just started watching it but i felt i had to comment right away... George Takei's "Oh My~." xD


Edit: Many of these were really, really good. The arnold part made me shiver though... That voice should not be used with that sentence.. XD


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Just started watching it but i felt i had to comment right away... George Takei's "Oh My~." xD



Indeed. Oh my!


----------



## Namba (Dec 11, 2012)

"I feel his erection... Oh bother!"
-Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it weird that I am wet right now?


----------



## Ramses (Dec 11, 2012)

William Shatner needs to read the audio book.

William. Shatner.
Must.
Read.

The.

Audio. Book.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy hell this is so funny


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my God

Right in the childhood 

BUT THIS WAS HILARIOUS


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

I am laughing so hard, hank hill and Cosby, so funny haha.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh! XD

that was hilarious



the first southern accent set me off laughing


----------



## moonlightserenity (Jan 6, 2013)

Bwahahaha......
That was epic.


----------

